# Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*

						Gerade ist die letzte Folge von The Mandalorian gelaufen, da gibt es bereits einen Termin für die zweite Staffel: Im Herbst 2020 ist es soweit. Dann dürfen vermutlich auch wir Europäer direkt mitkucken, denn Disney+ erscheint bei uns im Frühling dieses Jahres.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*


----------



## imischek (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*

also abseits von einer folge und ein paar billig wirkenden momenten fand ich the mandalorian sehr gut und freue mich auf was da noch kommt. um das etwas besser einordnen zu können ich mag die orginal trilogie, jar jar binks und co war nicht so mein fall und das aktuelle ist teils lächerlich (solo zb). rogue one hat spass gemacht. manche der cuts in the mandalorian wirken unprofessionel aber sind die ausnahme


----------



## Rollora (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*

Ich fands nett, mehr aber auch schon nicht. Null Story und auch kaum Entwicklung. Viel Hype um wenig Inhalt.


----------



## azzih (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*

Hab 2 Folgen gesehen und nicht mehr weitergeschaut. Passiert storytechnisch gefühlt gar nix und die Serie macht nichts bei mir irgendwie Interesse zu wecken wie es weitergeht. Wie auch denn es ist ja nichts passiert in den ersten Folgen...

Dazu diese Disney typische kindertauglicher Verzicht auf jegliche Gewaltdarstellung, was bei dem Setting einfach stören ist.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich fands nett, mehr aber auch schon nicht. Null Story und auch kaum Entwicklung. Viel Hype um wenig Inhalt.



Auch wenn der "Hype" etwas übertrieben ist, ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie man nach 2 Teilen von ca. 30-40 Minuten, und das bei einer Serie(!), von "zu wenig" Storyentwicklung sprechen kann...
Da kann ich nur davon abraten, Serien wie "The Expanse" auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen... 

mfg


----------



## azzih (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*

Ich mag the Expanse sehr, aber du musst als Serienautor doch deine Episoden auch so interessant gestalten, dass der Zuschauer bock hat weiterzugucken und gespannt ist wie es weitergeht. Und nicht nur Leute die halt Star Wars Fans sind und eh das Ding schauen. 
Hab jetzt in den 2-3 Folgen nix gesehen wo ich dachte "cool interessante Charaktere" oder "wie gehts jetzt weiter".  Aber vielleicht auch nur meine Meinung ka...


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars: The Mandalorian kommt im Herbst 2020 zurück*



azzih schrieb:


> Hab 2 Folgen gesehen und nicht mehr weitergeschaut. Passiert storytechnisch gefühlt gar nix und die Serie macht nichts bei mir irgendwie Interesse zu wecken wie es weitergeht. Wie auch denn es ist ja nichts passiert in den ersten Folgen...



Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass dort in jeder Episode mehr erzähltechnisch sinnvolle (!) Dinge geschehen als vergleichsweise in den Episoden VII bis IX kindisch bis konfus zusammengequetscht wurden.



> Dazu diese Disney typische kindertauglicher Verzicht auf jegliche Gewaltdarstellung, was bei dem Setting einfach stören ist.



Sonderlich gründlich kannst du da aber nicht geschaut haben, denn der Bodycount an sichtbar aus dem Leben expedierten Gestalten ist bereits im ersten Kapitel (der ersten Folge) höher als für Star Wars *und* für Disney typisch.
In den ersten zweieinhalb Minuten gibt es eine Schlägerei mit harten Bandagen und ein Bad Guy wird von einer Schleuse halbiert, innerhalb der ersten sechs Minuten gibt es einen "random death" und bis zum Ende wurden *sichtbar* über zwei Dutzend Personen erschossen, plus noch etliche off-screen.

Deine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne und/oder Vorstellung von Gewalt macht mir ein wenig Sorge ...


----------

